

Recycle Old CDs with Murfie, Buy Used Music for Cheap - southpolesteve
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/09/recycle-old-cds-murfie-buy-used-music-cheap.php

======
rvoliva
I have some CDs I want to trade/sell and will definitely be using Murfie.

I'm not sold on renting music I already own from them though. But then again I
don't want to pay for online backup either, so I'm probably not the target
market on that side of the business.

~~~
lucasdailey
The best service they offer, imo, is just buying music. Instead of paying $8
for an album on itunes you can get the exact same album "used files" for say
$4. AND you actually own the album, so you can resell it or give it to
someone. So so awesome.

------
bendycode
I love the green aspect of what murfie.com is doing. Once the word spreads,
there will be no stopping them!

------
lucasdailey
Digital music you actually _OWN_ for less than itunes or amazon. Brilliant.

------
atwitt
This is a really neat company. I like how the recycle the jewel cases too.

